

Microsoft: Could holograms soon be seen with Skype?  - dewiz
http://us.generation-nt.com/microsoft-hologram-skype-news-4101592.html

======
dewiz
[http://microsoft-news.com/microsoft-is-creating-immersive-
te...](http://microsoft-news.com/microsoft-is-creating-immersive-telepresence-
realistic-physical-body-double-or-proxy-in-a-remote-meeting/)

[https://careers.microsoft.com/jobdetails.aspx?ss=&pg=0&#...</a>

